# New Years Day Traditional meal



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just wondering if others have such a meal.

We always have Blackeyed peas, Smoked Jowls, Sauerkraut Fried Potatoes and Corn bread.

These are supposed to bring Heath,Prosperity and Good Luck.

Does it work I don't know but its Dam good eatin.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

Slow cooked pork and sauerkraut in the crock pot.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

we dont have one for new years day

but a tradition for the wife and i has always been on new years eve

we order in chinease food and get a good bottle of wine


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It all sounds good, grits are missing Rodney. Nothing fancy here today, work tomorrow.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ham, Sweet potatoes, and other fixings.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

pork and sauerkraut, blackeyed peas with bacon. I comes from my side and my wife's side of the family.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I always eat what she puts in front of me, every year...It's a tradition !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Your a smart, smart man Don.LOL.

Miss K went visit'in kin yesterday so I had my traditional "the wifes not home meal"--- a hamburger w/mustard for breakfast, and a P & J sandwich around one. :glutton:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Your a smart, smart man Don.LOL.
> 
> Miss K went visit'in kin yesterday so I had my traditional "the wifes not home meal"--- a hamburger w/mustard for breakfast, and a P & J sandwich around one. :glutton:
> 
> awprint:


 Right on Cat, have had those meals a time or two myself, but I have to go along with YD, I have the same tradition. HA !!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

We had a big pot of pozole (mexican soup). My younger sister's birthday falls on the 31st so me and my wife made her a cake.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Break me off a piece of that kit kat bar !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A big crock pot of chili and another crock pot of oyster stew, several kinds of cheese, meats and crackers. A big tray of vegies, and of course a big basket of Grandma's (my wife's) home made rolls. We just kinda graze all day and into the night.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> A big crock pot of chili and another crock pot of oyster stew, several kinds of cheese, meats and crackers. A big tray of vegies, and of course a big basket of Grandma's (my wife's) home made rolls. We just kinda graze all day and into the night.


 Now I know where to stop in, thats a great menu.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Always have black eyed peas with our meal no matter what it is. A tradition that came from my grandpa.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Black eyed peas for me and the Mrs. always fixes Menudo for herself.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

jswift said:


> Black eyed peas for me and the Mrs. always fixes Menudo for herself.


Mmmmmm.... menudo!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

hassell said:


> Now I know where to stop in, thats a great menu.


Thanks hassell


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger said:


> Always have black eyed peas with our meal no matter what it is. A tradition that came from my grandpa.


Is your Grandpa from the South?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nope, he was born and raised here in CO, but his parents came from Oklahoma.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I guess I'm finding more and more people that eat black eyed peas that are not from the

south. I thought black eyed peas was a Southern thing. I grew up eating a black eye peas cook up with a ham shank served on a bed of rice and covered with chopped onions. My mom grew up in Georgia and Southern traditional cooking was a way of life for me.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I do believe the black eyed peas and pork are a southern thing along with corn bread. I think sauerkraut and polish or kielbasa sausage are a northern thing along with grits.Though grits maybe a southern thing I just never liked them. We did our own sauerkraut growing up in Ohio allowing the cabbage to ferment in the cellar. We grew cabbage weighting (15 plus pounds per head) We also brewed our own un-distilled beverages but that is for another thread sometime!!! Believe it or not northerners never heard of biscuits and gravy for breakfast.( back in the 60's) I ain't sure about the rice thing as it sounds it came from the east but i think corn bread was the original prior to WWII Not sure just basic thinking considering rice ain't American grown or wasn't. All this being said my waist line speaks for its self in all that is offered does not get reject by me for the most part!!I get ome Garlic fro up north that is to die for as most will never know what I mean!! UHMM love fresh ground Garlic!!!!If you aint had it its like_____ well you wouldn't understand!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Most beans with smoked pork hocks are pretty hard to beat when baked slowly, have made quite a few crocks of sauerkraut, include a few smaller heads in the pot because they make great cabbage rolls done up that way, throw in some hot peppers while its fermenting and then you have spicy kraut. Have had homemade grits when I was up in Ohio and really liked them. The garlic - well I know what you mean.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Garlic and more garlic, just can't get enough. We put garlic in just about everything.


----------

